# How do I start treating my control room?



## PurpleStudio (Mar 27, 2013)

First of all, hi everyone. I'm new to this forum and this is the first time I'm dealing with acoustic treatment. I've tried to understand as much as possible while reading the precious informations on this forum and I'll try to give you as many details as I can. Here's the situation:
I have a totally untreated place which features a control room and a small vocal booth. The whole space is totally untreated and I need to start placing some bass traps in order to have a decent low end picture.
I'm using REW for the first time so i'm not sure the Rew measurements will be correct. Anyway, all the info are in the files and I'll be grateful if you can have a look at them.
Thx in advance for your time.

Marco

https://dl.dropbox.com/u/367906/Measurements/Studio%20Map.png

https://dl.dropbox.com/u/367906/Measurements/Studio%20View%2001.png

https://dl.dropbox.com/u/367906/Measurements/Studio%20View%2002.png

https://dl.dropbox.com/u/367906/Measurements/Both%20speakers.mdat

https://dl.dropbox.com/u/367906/Measurements/Left%20Speaker.mdat

https://dl.dropbox.com/u/367906/Measurements/Right%20Speaker.mdat

https://dl.dropbox.com/u/367906/Measurements/Soundcard.mdat

https://dl.dropbox.com/u/367906/Measurements/Studio%20Details.txt


----------



## PurpleStudio (Mar 27, 2013)

*Re: Hi everyone! How do I start treating my control room?*

Looks like i can't share any picture. I know there are some restrictions for new users. Is anyone so kind to explain how can I share pictures in the forum?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: Hi everyone! How do I start treating my control room?*


I think you have to have 5 posts – we have a post padding thread for this purpose.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## PurpleStudio (Mar 27, 2013)

*Re: Hi everyone! How do I start treating my control room?*

thanks a lot for the help Wayne. I'm going to update this thread very soon


----------



## PurpleStudio (Mar 27, 2013)

*Re: Hi everyone! How do I start treating my control room?*

First post updated. Thx


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: Hi everyone! How do I start treating my control room?*

The measurements are fine, but for your room measurements use the 'Measure' button in the REW main window, looks like you have used the soundcard preferences calibration button to make room measurements. May want to glance back through the help.

I'll move the post to the home audio acoustics forum for advice on suitable treatments.


----------



## PurpleStudio (Mar 27, 2013)

Thx for moving the thread in the right place. Do I need to redo again the test or the result are still useful? I don't understand. Also if they are of any use. What would you suggest me to do as first step? I've seen there's lot of decay in the waterfall graph in the 60hz area.. looks like a bad thing to me.


----------

